# long shot



## David43515 (Jun 17, 2010)

Before you ask what he used, I don`t know the details. 

        A friend who does competetive shooting just told me he killed a groundhog last month at a confirmed 813 yards. So remember kids, don`t piss Tom off.


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

No offense but it sounds like a luck shot and a long shot. I have seen SF Snipers on our ranges practicing and there isnt a whole lot of them that can consistently hit at 800 yards using an M-24 on a target much larger and definitely not moving.


----------

